# Amitrityline losing effect



## driz (Apr 15, 2002)

Hi all,I've been on 50mg amitriptyline for about a year now. It has worked great for me but has pretty much stopped to be very effective recently. It still helps, but only minimally. Overall, I'm almost back to where I started. I'm sure there was a bit of a placebo effect in the beginning, but for a whole year? Anyone else experience this, and if so did a higher dosage work or a switch to another antidepressant. Any advice/suggestions/experiences would be greatly appreciated.driz


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

I'm only on 20mg and just since feb. did i start taking it.I also take Lexapro. Just 5mg of Lexapro. I also am wondering if I need to up my dosage of amitriptyine. Or maybe up my Lexapro.Don't know if this helps you at all.Take Care,Joyce


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I'm on 50mg too and I find that every 4 months or so I need to increase the dose. Currently I seem to be getting more pain, but it also seems to make me slightly C so I am not crazy about increasing it again. I think I had the placebo effect at first too though 10mg did nothing but 20mg did help. I hope it hasnt run its course of working. Sorry to hear you are experiencing problems too. Wish I could help


----------

